

Cloud Telephony - a reality check - agranig
http://www.sipwise.com/news/technical/cloud-reality-check/

======
armored
Right now my gripes with cloud telephony are not only the lack of transparency
which you cover quite well, but also vendor lock in. What happens when your
provider goes under, doesn't have it together technically, or decides to raise
prices, changes use policy, etc, ad infinitum.

One of the great things about open source telephony (like Asterisk) is how you
can actually use multiple service providers at once. If one fails you can drop
over to the other, or even use the cheapest one for the call context. It's a
nice efficient marketplace.

